# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  laminated window panes vs non-laminated

## katrina

we need to replace a number of 3mm window panes that are loose. due to a neighbourhood party house, it would be very nice if we could reduce some of the low frequency, late night boom boom doof doof sounds. but, a quote from a glazier for laminated 6.38mm glass has left us gasping. eg 1100 by 1390 pane came in at a bit over $1,000. after some time googling, what we can't figure out is:the cost of the glass itself and  where can we get the glass ourselves to put in, rather tha npay someone, if that is what is inflating the costs? and are we looking at the wrong sort of product for our finances? in any case, the glass has to go and i'd appreciate some suggestions.

----------


## jago

Save your money on the glass and put thick heavy drapes across those windows,for nightimes ...I have 6.38mm laminated throughout not worth the money for the minimal acoustic performance. Double or triple glazing is the way  but unfortunatley not cheap in Australia. :2thumbsup:  
I paid $1400 for 2100 x 2100 6.38mm laminated glass doors  but they're almost commercial grade... extra heavy duty rollers etc weigh about 60 kilos per panel, so you sort of see where the money has gone. Your quote sounds expensive but what was included on that window ? 
You could make your own double glazing if you have wooden frames...

----------


## katrina

the quote included fitting the glass. the issue with creating our own double glazing is that the panes in place are rattling in their frames, the beading is well and truly on its way out, so we have to deal with that in the first place and the glass is 3mm thick. so i'm not sure insatlling our own double glazing is the go. certainly the frames would allow it. 
i'm finding this glazing issue so hard to get my head around.
 we have since found someone who says he can provide the glass only as a 6.38 mm laminate for that space at around $250 as a one-off, or it would work out at $190 for that particular window if we were getting more glass. this would be measured and delivered. don't know what he would charge for installing. my partner is concerned about his ability to deal with such a large piece of glass on his own. what he can do is remove and prepare the frames for an installer. i can't lift anything. any more input happily received.

----------


## Artiglass

In almost all cases the frames have to also be rebated deeper to allow for the thicker glass too. 
I work in the glass industry and anything termed "cut to size" is expensive, but I would even be a bit shocked at the prices you were quoted. Scary these renovations at times  :Frown:

----------


## katrina

only the sashes require rebating and that would only be a couple, anyway. ideally the glazier would come in and just put in the panes into the prepared frames.
the handy one in the family is considering having a go at putting an acrylic secondary glaze in himself in a bedroom where we always have a wooden venetian covering the window to see how that helps with noise. we're not so sure how we will like the appearance in the living areas, however.

----------


## Artiglass

Some acrylic ages badly and gets hazy looking. You get differing qualities depending on what you pay for.  Heat ( gases ) will build up between the two layers. a sprinkling of silica crystals between the two may help ( the silica crystals like they put in shoes boxes sometimes when you buy new shoes.

----------


## Moondog55

Have you thought about using silicon to stop the rattling? i guess they have aging putty.
you could make a timber frame and stretch HD polyethylene over the frame and  fit it to the outside, cheaper than acrylic ( Like American storm windows )

----------

